# Colt 22 feeding problem



## ditrina (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello all,
Well I picked up that Stainless Steel Colt 22, did a thorough cleaning ( Not that dirty to begin with ) lightly oiled the gun and cleaned the 10 round magazines. 
Loaded the mags. and proceded to pull back the slide and release.. The gun would only feed the round about up to the case, it's as if the feed ramp was to steep and the round would get caught at a sharp angle.. I've discribed this as best as I could.. By the way if I "Tapped" the slide it would then chamber the round. Any ideas or suggestions?? I have no problem taking it to a qualified gunsmith or contacting Colt, but I thought I would try here first.
Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I hope not but you may have bought some wannabe gun smiths screw up. If he was big into the fluff and buff and didn't know what he was doing your in trouble. I would call Colt and see what they say. If I had to I would take it to a real gun smith for repair or. If I had to have a new barrel and all I would send it to Colt. Good luck your going to need it.


----------

